# Connecting Cisco ASA VPN through FreeBSD 8.2 router vs FreeBSD 7.4 router



## gilcel (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I've setup 2 PC's to work as a router / firewall, one with FreeBSD 7.4 and the other one with FreeBSD 8.2.
We have to access an outside office via a CISCO VPN - (ASA 5505) with fix IP-Address, it works fine with FreeBSD 7.4 but not with 8.2.

What is strange is that I'm having exactly the same IPFilter 4.1.28 config rules and ipnat.rules (except of course for the network cards description).

When I connect via FreeBSD 8.2 box the CISCO router asks me for the password, but I can't login to any computer, I don't even see them on the network and no pinging.

Also I changed the outside interface IP-addess (F8.2) to the same outside interface IP-address (F7.4) but no luck.

I remarked also when I do a "ipf -V" I get different IP Filter versions:

On the FreeBSD 7.4 box:

ipf: IP Filter: v4.1.28 (404)
Kernel: IP Filter: v4.1.28              
Running: yes

On the FreeBSD 8.2 box:

ipf: IP Filter: v4.1.28 (400)
Kernel: IP Filter: v4.1.28              
Running: yes

Seems to be a difference between both FreeBSD (400 vs 404)....

Maybe it's  question of timeout on the FreeBSD 8.2 box...

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Gilles


----------

